# Wow



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I got a call from the Gas Co about this, how nobody died is beyond me. Gas was shut down






































The tee on the upright position is wide open. bad bad bad situation with not one CO detector in the home, it's a triple decker home.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Just the T? Looks like from A to Z is wide open or completely rusted out. They are lucky to be alive!! Good call.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Just the T? Looks like from A to Z is wide open or completely rusted out. They are lucky to be alive!! Good call.



Nothing like positive pressure from a category 4 appliance into undersized piping w atmospheric appliance with no chimney. What's wrong with that? LOL. This is this exact reason plumbing/gas materials should not be installed to homeowners. I considered home centers and supply houses rope for consumers, eventually they will all hang themselves or some poor person in the homes. Frustrating!!!!!!!


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Nobody died so what's they problem?





I hope the gas company shut the building down before they even bothered to call you. If I was the first one to see it I would have shut it down first and made calls after. I almost feel bad for the plumber that takes that job on. I predict non payment for whoever takes that mess on.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It was shut down when I got there,luckily nobody died. I have a funny feeling they are going to have a hard time getting any plumber to touch this nightmare. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

They had enough money for a Tankless rinnai, they should have money to fix it. What a freaking mess


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The house was probably such a wind tunnel they would have never noticed a problem...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Almost as good as when I caught the roofer who eliminated out HO's chimney and left the water heater hooked up! So lucky we were running copper in the attic that day. The roof was done a week before. How did they miss this?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> They had enough money for a Tankless rinnai, they should have money to fix it. What a freaking mess


I would guess they bought it online and installed themselves after they got an "insane" price from an actual plumber.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm still waiting on a permit to correct this, I'm thinking it's going to be a while


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm still waiting on a permit to correct this, I'm thinking it's going to be a while


Maybe not in a rental property. I'm sure the tenants won't be paying rent next month. As soon as the first rolls around and the owner doesn't have some checks to cash he'll end up doing something about it.
If the meters are outside, I'd make frequent stops over there to make sure the lock hasn't been cut. If they're inside, I'd have the gas company shut it off in the street.
Maybe you could even inform the tenants of the situation and what they can do about it. I'd do my best to make life hell for the owner. It's one thing to pull that crap in your own house and endanger yourself, it's another story when you do crap like that where other people live.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Meters are in the basement locked, just so the locks can't be cut I had gas co shut it off at curb also.not my first rodeo with this crap. Put the tenants in touch with minimum housing dept, they will probably be in a hotel soon. The landlord has 24 hrs to provide HW by state housing laws.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I see a few of these every month. It's usually a whirlpool or Rheem (GE).


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Another one from today.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

10+ years like this, lady that lived here died a few years back.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I did some bathroom renovations/additions to this office building about 4 or 5 years ago. Back then they were using a few 3 phase 100 gallon water heaters. They were old and temperamental back then but they didn't want to pay us to change them out. I was back there today because a new tenant was moving in and they are adding a few sinks. I open the janitor closets to find this in two of them. Power vented heaters on the first floor that tie into b-vent that goes from the through the second floor out the roof. The ceiling is an open plenum so I can understand why they didn't want to run PVC but this is awful. The condensation was dripping out of the joint.


----------

